# Black hawk down on Texas A&M campus- 1 dead, 4 injured



## Txaggie08 (Jan 13, 2009)

FOXNews.com - 1 Dead, 4 Injured in Texas A&M Black Hawk Wreck - Local News | News Articles | National News | US News


The man killed was Lt. Zac Cook, Texas A&M c/o '08.

"softly call the muster..."


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2009)

That's sad news indeed. 

(The photo is lovely)


----------



## usayit (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes... sad news indeed.  Thoughts are with Lt. Cook's family and a speedy recovery for those injured.  

TxAggie class '97


----------

